
An Augmented Reality Game Escalated into Real-World Spy Warfare - jcurbo
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xwnwzj/how-an-augmented-reality-game-escalated-into-real-world-spy-warfare
======
ccvannorman
Click bait.

It wasn't "real world spy warfare", which makes me think of Hong Kong protests
vs China. It's literally just players cheating at a massive scale in a real
world game by (in some cases) stalking others and taking the game too
seriously.

A good read though, if you're into AR games.

~~~
grawprog
If it was from anywhere else other than vice I'd agree the title's pretty
clickbaity, but that's pretty much what I expect from them.

I'm not sure how i really feel about AR games. They look kind of fun, but I've
seen a lot of people get really into Pokemon go, to the point where they put
themselves at risk. I was in a car with a guy that played it when he suddenly
threw his phone at me so I could catch a Pokemon for him while he turned left
on a 4 way intersection onto a 6 lane road. That scared the shit out of me, he
had been trying himself with his phone on the steering wheel before he
realized how dangerous he was being. It was almost as bad as being in a car
with a drunk driver.

------
heyitsguay
I was hoping this would be something like a nation state manipulating an AR
app's reward locations to pick up images or audio from hacked phones. Has
anyone tried that yet?

------
throwaway_bad
I love these gaming story. Reminds me of the EVE online stories which also
have crazy espionage going on.

~~~
Accujack
This made me think of Eve, too.

Same kind of intense involvement.

Too bad they're such a time suck... you have to have time for a normal life,
or you burn out.

